# ** GruvenParts.com Has 3.2L 24V VR6 Billet Goodies !!



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*

*DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALL TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes

Ours are completely tig welded by our licensed commercial jet aircraft repair facility! We were the 1st to build this part and its what started us off! If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by http://www.GruvenParts.com. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) and the 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050).


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6* 

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save! 

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers : 

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A) 
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D) 
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A) 
Alternator Pulley: 021-903-119A (021903119A) 
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines*

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos

Another Vortex 1st - You told us about the chronic rattles common to the intake manifold change-over valve on the 12V and 24V VR6 engines and we listened. Our bushings provide the fit that VW should have used to prevent intake manifold wear.

Our bushings are designed to provide more contact area and a tighter fit to secure the intake manifold change-over rod. Continuing to use the weak OEM bushings will result in the change-over rod vibrating (the source of the rattle), which in turn will damage the intake manifold itself. Last we checked, these intake manifolds were running close to $1,000 and are only available from VW. Dont take chances by waiting, replace the bushings with our versions BEFORE rattling occurs! There is no need to replace the rod itself, just the bushings.

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution. 

We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

*Want further discounts and more great products from GruvenParts.com? * Read on!


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Linkages*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0-505-466B (1J0505466B). 

Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* MK4 Golf / Jetta / Wagon Billet Hood Pulls ! *

We've been around VW's long enough to know that Murphy is a mother***! Therefore, we have crafted these billet MK4 Golf / Jetta / R32 / Wagon hood pulls from a solid blocks of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum using 1 of our 5 axis CNC's. Its an exact replica of the OEM part, except made the way VW should of done it - from billet! Forget about the Pray and Pull theory, you're not breaking this one! Includes nut/bolt for the simple installation.

These billet hood pulls replace VW P/N 1J5823593C (1J5 823 593C) for MK4 Jetta / Wagon and VW P/N 1J0823593C (1J0 823 593C) for MK4 Golf / R32


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet / Carbon Fiber / "VeeChain"*

Pay homage to the unique VR6 engine design with this accurate CNC keychain minature. Measuring about 2 inches in length by 1 inch width, its an instant conversation starter with the girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. This is an Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission. Beware of the rip off versions out there which are made using water jet process and have ragged edges and poor quality. Ours are made on a 3 axis CNC 1 at a time and are literally perfect replications of the unique VR6 engine.

Available in machine polished billet aluminum or genuine 3K weave carbon fiber plate.


----------



## Voyles (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm really interested in a key chain. Your link is broken.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

call me, it seems to be working on our end ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts//Yarrowsport MKIV Golf/Jetta Rear Stress Bar *

We are helping Yarrowsport sell their popular MKIV rear stress bar for Golf and Jetta platforms. 

Stiffen up the flexible MKIV chassis with this proven rear stress bar from Yarrowsport and sold exclusively by GruvenParts.com! This bar is machined to the factory correct dimensions and installs easily with all hardware and instructions provided.

Fits all MK4 Golf and Jetta, R32 !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*GRuvenParts.com Has NEW PARTS !!*

We are working on something for everyone, stay tuned, we have lots more in production.


*Finshed, Ready for Sale (Going onto site shortly)*

-- MK2 9A 1.8L/2.0 16V Lightweight Billet Crank Pulleys

--Corrado G60 Billet Lightweight Alternator Pulleys



* To Be Finished Soon 1-2 weeks *

-- Audi A4/S4 Billet Adjustable Upper Control Arms

-- R32 / TT Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links

-- MK2 / MK3 / New Beetle 02A Side/Side trans cable repair blocks

-- Corrado rear deck lid billet linkages / cables - super trick !


Stay tuned for more !!

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Genuine 3K Weave Carbon Fiber w/Adhesive Backing * 


 
* Genuine 3K Weave Carbon Fiber w/Adhesive Backing * 

Looking for that trick custom upgrade to push your ride over the top at the shows?? Check out this R-E-A-L 3K Carbon Fiber Weave that we've put on an adhesive backing. We've also applied a clear coat to the Carbon to provide a deep gloss finish. Used for years in the aerospace industry, this genuine 3K carbon fiber with adhesive peel and stick backing adds strength and great looks to most any surface. Ships in (2) 10 inch x 20 inch .022 inch thick pieces. 

Sheets can be easily cut with sharp scissors or razors. Makes a great decorative upgrade to any surface. Sheets are fairly flexible and can be adhered to any complex contour without drastic impressions, inside/outside corners or rapidly changing surface features. High heat and low temperature applications should be avoided. Use only where typical plastic tapes would be used.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*www.GruvenParts.com*

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts.com Die Cut Vinyl Stickers - Free for Orders over $100 ! *

They're Back In Stock - Bigger and Better !! All Colors Now Available. Dress up your ride with our premium die cut vinyl stickers and enjoy free domestic shipping. 

Available in Red, Silver, White and Black. 

We ship out a freebie with any order over $100 !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*www.GruvenParts.com* 

Please feel free to call or email with any questions regarding our products.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* What's in Development Currently ?*

1. Audi A4 adjustable front upper control arms - pics will be posted shortly!

2. 02A side/side cable repair block

3. R32/TT front adjustable swaybar end links

4. VR6, 1.8T, 2.0 billet oil dipstick funnels

5. Corrado stainless rear deck lid cables

Much more ... stay tuned 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Give us suggestions on parts you want made !!

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* MK4 Golf / Jetta / Wagon Billet Hood Pulls ! *

We've been around VW's long enough to know that Murphy is a mother***! Therefore, we have crafted these billet MK4 Golf / Jetta / R32 / Wagon hood pulls from a solid blocks of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum using 1 of our 5 axis CNC's. Its an exact replica of the OEM part, except made the way VW should of done it - from billet! Forget about the Pray and Pull theory, you're not breaking this one! Includes nut/bolt for the simple installation.

These billet hood pulls replace VW P/N 1J5823593C (1J5 823 593C) for MK4 Jetta / Wagon and VW P/N 1J0823593C (1J0 823 593C) for MK4 Golf / R32


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GRUVENPARTS.COM


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We now offer complete VR6 crack pipe kits, everything you need to complete the job!

We can customize your complete repair kit to include anything you want, just give us a call or email for final quote.



www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines*

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos

Another Vortex 1st - You told us about the chronic rattles common to the intake manifold change-over valve on the 12V and 24V VR6 engines and we listened. Our bushings provide the fit that VW should have used to prevent intake manifold wear.

Our bushings are designed to provide more contact area and a tighter fit to secure the intake manifold change-over rod. Continuing to use the weak OEM bushings will result in the change-over rod vibrating (the source of the rattle), which in turn will damage the intake manifold itself. Last we checked, these intake manifolds were running close to $1,000 and are only available from VW. Dont take chances by waiting, replace the bushings with our versions BEFORE rattling occurs! There is no need to replace the rod itself, just the bushings.

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution. 

We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

*Want further discounts and more great products from GruvenParts.com? * Read on!


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Linkages*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0-505-466B (1J0505466B). 

Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:beer::beer: 

Follow our supercharger install thread, there will be an interesting twist at the end ... 










http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rts.com-Corrado-SLC-Supercharger-Build-Thread


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* TT/R32 OEM Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket* 

Our headlight leveling adapter bracket is neoprene covered and comes with a rubber backing plate to securely attach the OEM headlight leveling arm to the GruvenParts.com adjustable rear control arms. The bracket is fully isolated from vibration and scratches and protects the beautiful powder coated finish on our adjustable rear control arms. Includes U bracket, nuts, and rubber backing plate - ALL hardware needed to quickly and simply attach your OEM headlight leveling arm. May require slight trimming of the neoprene wrap over the U-bolt with a sharp blade. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant equipped with a headlight leveling system and the GruvenParts.com rear adjustable control arms.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet MK4 and Audi Dipstick Handles!*

We’re all sick of popping the hood on our stylish VW’s and Audi’s only to find an engine compartment which looks like it might have digested a construction cone somewhere along the way. Now you can finally get rid of that hideous bright orange dipstick in favor of this billet aluminum version in a variety of colors and finishes. 

Fits all 98-07 New Beetle, Golf, Jetta, Passat, 99-06 Audi A4 00-06 TT and is for use on cars with OEM dipstick P/N 06A-115-611Q (06A115611Q) and 06B-115-611R (06B115611R)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet Audi and VW Washer Fluid Cap*

Ditch the ugly blue washer fluid cap (or half tennis ball if you’re really ghetto) with one of these slick billet aluminum 6061-T651 versions. 

Ours are CNC machined for a perfect fit and can be ordered in a variety of colors and finishes – including anodized or highly polished. Simply remove the old cap and press fit this one right into the washer tank. 

This product replaces OEM P/N 1K0-955-455 (1K0955455), 1H0-955-455 (1H0955455), and fits nearly every VW and Audi in existence. So, there’s no excuse to rock the half tennis ball anymore!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com



GruvenParts.com said:


> * TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*
> 
> Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution.
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com

:biggrinsanta::grinsanta::biggrinsanta: :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

The TT/R32 control arms will be back in stock 1/5/2011. :thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Now You Can Choose from Jazz Blue or High Gloss Black Powdercoat Finish !!*


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution. 

We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

*Want further discounts and more great products from GruvenParts.com? * Read on!


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Linkages*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0-505-466B (1J0505466B). 

Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6* 

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save! 

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers : 

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A) 
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D) 
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A) 
Alternator Pulley: 021-903-119A (021903119A) 
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*

*DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALL TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes

Ours are completely tig welded by our licensed commercial jet aircraft repair facility! We were the 1st to build this part and its what started us off! If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by http://www.GruvenParts.com. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) and the 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050).


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Speaking of 3.2L 24V VR6 motors … 

We now have full MK5 R32 lightweight pulley kits available.

Check out the MK5 section of our site.

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## 3.6awdwagon (Aug 27, 2010)

Do you happen to know if an of these products for the r32 will fit my 3.6 passat


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Just to make all the MK4 VR6 owners aware … 

www.GruvenParts.com will soon be releasing a *billet aluminum version* of the white plastic part which connects the intake manifold change over rod to the drive unit actuator shown in this pic (red arrow) : 










And detailed in this DIY Article section on www.GruvenParts.com 

On 12V VR6 engines (99-06 Golf, Jetta VR6), the white part is sold as part of the Drive Unit p/n 071-133-759C (071133759C) or 071-133-759D (071133759D) and on the 24V engines (R32, 02-08 Golf, Jetta, Eos, Touareg) it is sold as part of Drive Unit p/n 022-133-759 (022133759) or 022-133-759A (022133759A). 

This white plastic part continually breaks and is not readily available from VW without buying the whole plastic Drive Unit at a cost of $130-$160. 

Needless to say, we’ll put an end to that foolishness in typical GruvenParts.com fashion by milling this part from a solid chunk of 6061-T651. 

You can follow the development thread here (and feel free to chime in, too!) – 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...actuator-broken-where-can-I-get-a-replacement 




















Just another example of how www.GruvenParts.com is listening to your suggestions. Let us know what other parts need to be redesigned!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for billet goodness and lots more is on the way ! 

www.GruvenParts.com

*Our TT/R32 + A4/Passat Adjustable control arms are now available fully booted for extreme environments. *


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*



* A4/B5 Front Adjustable Control Arms*


----------



## nicks02glx (Apr 11, 2010)

any idea on when we can expect this part to be ready?!?!? mine freshly broke and im in need of this part and i dont want to purchase the entire vacuum unit for just that 1 damn part!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

It should be ready next week, DONT BUT THE WHOLE ACTUATOR FROM VW ! 

Stay tuned, I will be posting more info on the aluminum version soon. :thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Im sorry for the delay on the billet version. We have design finalized Im just waiting for a 4 axis to open up at the CNC shop. We are coming to end of huge run of control arms so we should have capacity to mill the part end of week/weekend. I know you guys need it, give me a moment to get caught up. This has been a crazy month...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

These are back in stock (in black) and ready to go !!


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*GruvenParts.com has released this billet intake drive unit arm for ALL VW/Audi VR6 engines with variable intake manifolds!* 


* Billet Intake Manifold Drive Unit Linkage! *

This part replaces the white plastic part that attaches to the actuator arm. The OEM part is made from injection molded nylon and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you would have to buy a whole new drive unit for big bucks and get a bunch of stuff you don’t need.

GruvenParts.com builds these the way VW should have: from a *solid chunk of 6061-T651 aircraft grade aluminum *on a 4 axis HAAS mill-lathe. Utilizing some tricks within the SolidWorks/MasterCam CNC software, we have tweaked the process to allow the billet part to be machined specially to accept the locking feature on the end of the intake rod. Just push fit this part onto the end of the intake rod similar to OEM plastic part fitment. There are no set screws to come loose and the fit is perfect.

This part makes a great upgrade when installing our upgraded *MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings*

Our part will also cost you about 1/3 what VW/Audi charge for their plastic drive unit (and the OEM plastic part is NOT part of their repair kit). This one is a no brainer!

You guys asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!

Don’t forget to check out the DIY listed on our website.

Applications:
2.8L 12 V VR6 ENGINE - with AFP Engine Code (99-02 Golf/Jetta VR6) to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 071-133-759D (071133759D) on OEM VW rod p/n 021-133-653 (021133653)

2.8L 24 V VR6 ENGINE - BDF Engine Code (02 - present Golf/Jetta VR6) to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 022-133-759 (022133759) on OEM VW rod p/n 022-133-653 (022133653)

3.2L 24V VR6 Engines - 04 R32, 3.2 Touareg, 3.2 Eos, 3.2 A3, 3.2 TT to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 022-133-759A (022133759A) on rod p/n 022-133-653B (022133653B)


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

:thumbup::thumbup:

Time frame on R32 Adjustable front sway bar links?


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

GruvenParts.com said:


> *GRuvenParts.com Has NEW PARTS !!*
> 
> We are working on something for everyone, stay tuned, we have lots more in production.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:?:thumbup:?:thumbup:???


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We do have a design ready to go on the R32 front swaybar end links but I havent found people who want them. Who all wants front adjustable swaybar end links for R32/TT ? 

Please email me directly [email protected] so we can finally build these! 

Thanks guys :thumbup: 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*

*MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes

GruvenParts.com was the 1st to build this part and it’s what started us off! We manufacture this pipe EXACTLY to match the OEM part shape so there is NEVER a fitment issue. Be careful when considering other billet pipes which do not match the exact shape of the OEM pipe. The fitment of this part is tricky and the shape MUST BE IDENTICAL to the OEM part to ensure correct alignment between the water pump and thermo housing. 

If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by us. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! Our pipe has a modular design which allows you to plug the oil cooler feed line with a ¼ NPT plug if installing an external oil cooler. Ours can also be ordered with a chrome plated drain valve for quick and clean coolant flushes. The pipe can also be ordered with a brilliant chrome finish for those seeking the ultimate engine bay bling!

If you dont want to do this job again, buy the *LIFETIME WARRANTED* GruvenParts.com billet CrackPipe ! 

*Make sure to see our website for the complete installation DIY*

The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6 : VW Corrado, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Eurovan. 
The 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050) found in 24V VR6 : VW R32, Golf, Jetta, Eurovan, EOS, Audi : 3.2L V6 TT and A3


----------



## 3r1k (Nov 9, 2008)

Gruven: can you confirm that this will fit MK5 R32?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

3r1k said:


> Gruven: can you confirm that this will fit MK5 R32?


YES!!! This fits MK5 VR engines too :beer::beer::beer:

Dump the plastic stuff before it breaks. 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines*

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos

Another Vortex 1st - You told us about the chronic rattles common to the intake manifold change-over valve on the 12V and 24V VR6 engines and we listened. Our bushings provide the fit that VW should have used to prevent intake manifold wear.

Our bushings are designed to provide more contact area and a tighter fit to secure the intake manifold change-over rod. Continuing to use the weak OEM bushings will result in the change-over rod vibrating (the source of the rattle), which in turn will damage the intake manifold itself. Last we checked, these intake manifolds were running close to $1,000 and are only available from VW. Dont take chances by waiting, replace the bushings with our versions BEFORE rattling occurs! There is no need to replace the rod itself, just the bushings.

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, EOS


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts//Yarrowsport MKIV Golf/Jetta Rear Stress Bar * 

We are helping Yarrowsport sell their popular MKIV rear stress bar for Golf and Jetta platforms. 

Stiffen up the flexible MKIV chassis with this proven rear stress bar from Yarrowsport and sold exclusively by GruvenParts.com! This bar is machined to the factory correct dimensions and installs easily with all hardware and instructions provided. 

Fits all MK4 Golf and Jetta, R32 !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com :thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for more billet parts ! :beer:



GruvenParts.com said:


> *Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*
> 
> *MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com :thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*

*MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes

GruvenParts.com was the 1st to build this part and it’s what started us off! We manufacture this pipe EXACTLY to match the OEM part shape so there is NEVER a fitment issue. Be careful when considering other billet pipes which do not match the exact shape of the OEM pipe. The fitment of this part is tricky and the shape MUST BE IDENTICAL to the OEM part to ensure correct alignment between the water pump and thermo housing. 

If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by us. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! Our pipe has a modular design which allows you to plug the oil cooler feed line with a ¼ NPT plug if installing an external oil cooler. Ours can also be ordered with a chrome plated drain valve for quick and clean coolant flushes. The pipe can also be ordered with a brilliant chrome finish for those seeking the ultimate engine bay bling!

If you dont want to do this job again, buy the *LIFETIME WARRANTED* GruvenParts.com billet CrackPipe ! 

*Make sure to see our website for the complete installation DIY*

The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6 : VW Corrado, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Eurovan. 
The 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050) found in 24V VR6 : VW R32, Golf, Jetta, Eurovan, EOS, Audi : 3.2L V6 TT and A3


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Working on the front adjustable swaybar links now. Will update  

These will provide similar needed adjustment for lowered TT/R32 vehicles and replace p/n 

P/N 1J0-411-315D (1J0411315D) and P/N 1J0-411-316D (1J0411316D) 


www.GruvenParts.com 
:beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*

*DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALL TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes

Ours are completely tig welded by our licensed commercial jet aircraft repair facility! We were the 1st to build this part and its what started us off! If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by http://www.GruvenParts.com. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) and the 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050).


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts.com Die Cut Vinyl Stickers - Free for Orders over $100 ! *

They're Back In Stock - Bigger and Better !! All Colors Now Available. Dress up your ride with our premium die cut vinyl stickers and enjoy free domestic shipping. 

Available in Red, Silver, White and Black. 

We ship out a freebie with any order over $100 !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for billet parts !



GruvenParts.com said:


> *24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*
> 
> GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties.
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*NOW CHOOSE POLY-BUSHINGS OR SPHERICAL ROD ENDS !! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined heim joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the heim and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing end with a heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, grease fitting, zinc plated steel sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical heims are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. Please don’t adjust these with weight on the rear axle, and don’t use channel locks that could mar even a hard coat chrome plate.

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

*Want further discounts and more great products from GruvenParts.com? * Read on!


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Linkages*

Got a lowered TT, R32, or A3 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue or gloss black to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0-505-466B (1J0505466B). 

Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt


* TT/R32 OEM Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket*

TT / R32 Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket 

Our headlight leveling adapter bracket is neoprene covered and comes with a rubber backing plate to securely attach the OEM headlight leveling arm to the GruvenParts.com adjustable rear control arms. The bracket is fully isolated from vibration and scratches and protects the beautiful powder coated finish on our adjustable rear control arms. Includes U bracket, nuts, and rubber backing plate - ALL hardware needed to quickly and simply attach your OEM headlight leveling arm. May require slight trimming of the neoprene wrap over the U-bolt with a sharp blade. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant equipped with a headlight leveling system and the GruvenParts.com rear adjustable control arms.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

These parts are in stock, ready to ship!!

:thumbup:




GruvenParts.com said:


> * TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*
> 
> Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We also now have the billet MKIV Vr6 12V and 24V and R32/TT oil dipsticks in stock. I will have pictures coming soon. Nice to ditch the orange plastic 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*MKIV VR6 Billet Dipsticks* 

GruvenParts.com has released these new *Billet Dipsticks for all MKIV VR6* motors including both the 12 valve and 24 valve engines in 2.8L and 3.2L variety. 

These billet dipsticks have a CNC’d handle made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum specially machined with a chemically resistant O-ring for a perfect seal. The wire is bundled stainless permanently attached to the CNC’d handle, and also with a specially machined oil level indicator tab at the wire base. 

Now is the time to get rid of that f-ugly plastic orange OEM dipstick which is prone to breaking and causing embarrassment in your otherwise gorgeous engine bay! 

This part replaces the OEM dipstick on the following vehicles : 

Volkswagen MKIV Golf, Jetta, Touareg, and R32 with the VR6 engine codes AFP, BDF, BJS, BAA, and BMX


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Special Service Announcement from www.GruvenParts.com : DONT GO TO YOUR AUDI OR VW DEALER FOR THESE PLASTIC DRIVE LINKAGES FOR YOUR VARIABLE INTAKE MANIFOLD!*

www.GruvenParts.com is now producing new metal versions of both the Audi A4 3.0L V6 and the VW VR6 intake manifold linkage arms, similar to the ones we currently build for Audi/VW 4.2 V8.


* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *

The Audi 3.0L V6 arms will replace the plastic ones on the 2002-2006 A4/S4/A4 Quattro and 2002-2004 A6/A6 quattro with the 3.0L V6 engine (code AVK) Audi part number 06C-133-611 (06C133611) drive unit w/rotary valve which is installed onto 06C-133-201J (06C133201J) intake manifold.

See pictures below for the Audi drive unit – broken plastic OEM arms are circled in RED.




















The VW VR6 drive unit arms will replace the plastic ones on the following vehicles (yellow arrow in the picture below) :










2.8L 12 V VR6 ENGINE - with AFP Engine Code (99-02 Golf/Jetta VR6) to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 071-133-759D (071133759D) on OEM VW rod p/n 021-133-653 (021133653)

2.8L 24 V VR6 ENGINE - BDF Engine Code (02 - present Golf/Jetta VR6) to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 022-133-759 (022133759) on OEM VW rod p/n 022-133-653 (022133653)

3.2L 24V VR6 Engines - 04 R32, 3.2 Touareg, 3.2 Eos, 3.2 A3, 3.2 TT to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 022-133-759A (022133759A) on rod p/n 022-133-653B (022133653B) 

We expect to have both versions available for these cars during the month of April 2012.

*** This has been a special service announcement from www.GruvenParts.com  ***


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for some of the best control arms in the business. Thanks for all the orders on these guys, please keep em coming! :beer: 

 
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms* 

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

GruvenParts.com 

:beer::beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump the best control arms in the business. :beer::beer: :thumbup:


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Please make sure to like us out on Facebook 

--

http://www.facebook.com/GruvenParts

--

Its a great way to keep up with all that we are developing, and request more items to be developed




www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*These are in stock, ready to ship asap!*

Please click on the picture to order.



* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*NOW CHOOSE POLY-BUSHINGS OR SPHERICAL ROD ENDS !! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined heim joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the heim and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing end with a heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, grease fitting, zinc plated steel sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical heims are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. Please don’t adjust these with weight on the rear axle, and don’t use channel locks that could mar even a hard coat chrome plate.

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

*Want further discounts and more great products from GruvenParts.com? * Read on!


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Linkages*

Got a lowered TT, R32, or A3 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue or gloss black to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0-505-466B (1J0505466B). 

Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt


* TT/R32 OEM Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket*

TT / R32 Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket 

Our headlight leveling adapter bracket is neoprene covered and comes with a rubber backing plate to securely attach the OEM headlight leveling arm to the GruvenParts.com adjustable rear control arms. The bracket is fully isolated from vibration and scratches and protects the beautiful powder coated finish on our adjustable rear control arms. Includes U bracket, nuts, and rubber backing plate - ALL hardware needed to quickly and simply attach your OEM headlight leveling arm. May require slight trimming of the neoprene wrap over the U-bolt with a sharp blade. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant equipped with a headlight leveling system and the GruvenParts.com rear adjustable control arms.


----------



## Derek (Feb 18, 1999)

Do you offer any products for the 3.6 liter VR6? It seems like some of the 3.2 stuff would fit, but I'm just not knowledgeable about the similarities/differences between the two motors.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Derek, some of the 3.2L engine components swap over. Please send me some part numbers of what you are looking for. I will cross reference and see what can also be installed on 3.6L. :beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!* 

*MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! * 

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes 

GruvenParts.com was the 1st to build this part and it’s what started us off! We manufacture this pipe EXACTLY to match the OEM part shape so there is NEVER a fitment issue. Be careful when considering other billet pipes which do not match the exact shape of the OEM pipe. The fitment of this part is tricky and the shape MUST BE IDENTICAL to the OEM part to ensure correct alignment between the water pump and thermo housing. 

If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by us. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! Our pipe has a modular design which allows you to plug the oil cooler feed line with a ¼ NPT plug if installing an external oil cooler. Ours can also be ordered with a chrome plated drain valve for quick and clean coolant flushes. The pipe can also be ordered with a brilliant chrome finish for those seeking the ultimate engine bay bling! 

If you dont want to do this job again, buy the *LIFETIME WARRANTED* GruvenParts.com billet CrackPipe ! 

*Make sure to see our website for the complete installation DIY* 

The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6 : VW Corrado, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Eurovan. 
The 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050) found in 24V VR6 : VW R32, Golf, Jetta, Eurovan, EOS, Audi : 3.2L V6 TT and A3


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com 

:thumbup:


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

You guys should work on more Audi TT MK II stuff, like the dipstick.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Please chime in on this post if you want the TT MK2 dipsticks, we can certainly have those made if people want it. Thanks for suggestion 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Maybe the MKV Golf 32's are the same as the MKII TT... Not sure...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*NOW CHOOSE POLY-BUSHINGS OR SPHERICAL ROD ENDS !! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined heim joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the heim and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing end with a heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, grease fitting, zinc plated steel sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical heims are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. Please don’t adjust these with weight on the rear axle, and don’t use channel locks that could mar even a hard coat chrome plate.

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

*Want further discounts and more great products from GruvenParts.com? * Read on!


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Linkages*

Got a lowered TT, R32, or A3 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue or gloss black to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0-505-466B (1J0505466B). 

Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt


* TT/R32 OEM Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket*

TT / R32 Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket 

Our headlight leveling adapter bracket is neoprene covered and comes with a rubber backing plate to securely attach the OEM headlight leveling arm to the GruvenParts.com adjustable rear control arms. The bracket is fully isolated from vibration and scratches and protects the beautiful powder coated finish on our adjustable rear control arms. Includes U bracket, nuts, and rubber backing plate - ALL hardware needed to quickly and simply attach your OEM headlight leveling arm. May require slight trimming of the neoprene wrap over the U-bolt with a sharp blade. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant equipped with a headlight leveling system and the GruvenParts.com rear adjustable control arms.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com

:beer:


----------



## DmcL (Sep 30, 2012)

what exactly is the crack pipe, what does it do/whats the reasoning for replaceing the stock one?

also will the pulleys also fit the 3.2l phaeton?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

The crack pipe is a plastic pipe which goes along the front of the motor between water pump and thermo housing. Its earned its name because it tends to crack at either the oil cooler feed nipple, or leak at the oring seal into the thermo housing.

They all fail, eventually. Which is why we make our metal "billet" version of the pipe. 

I believe the MK4 24v Pulley kit will fit your 3.2 motor, but ensure you do not have electronic power steering because you wouldnt need a power steer pulley if you do.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

These are in stock, ready to ship today! 





GruvenParts.com said:


> * TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*
> 
> Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Post Christmas bump :laugh:

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for the best products for your ride 


www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Your pulleys are good for the 3.2 in the Audi A3 as well correct? Same engine and all? Just wanted to check! 

thanks


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes except I believe you have electric power steering. Double check that, if so, you dont need the power steering pulley.

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Billet 2.4” Vortech Supercharger Pulleys ! *

* GruvenParts.com Billet 2.4” Supercharger Pulleys for Vortech Chargers !*

Got a boost addiction? Check out these 2.4” diameter supercharger pulleys for V Series Vortech superchargers. This pulley will allow your charger to spin faster, creating more boost and more power.

These pulleys are precision CNC’d from 6061-T6511 aluminum and are sized to precisely match the shaft output on Vortech chargers. These pulleys are 7 rib, but can be used in 6 rib applications that provide enough clearance for a 7 rib pulley (you would just have 1 empty rib). Please note the offset distance (from charger side of pulley to the centerline of the 1st rib = 0.650”). Rib spacing is 0.140” center to center (for K style serpentine belts). The overall width from end to end = 1.640”.

These pulleys come machined to accept the standard woodruff key found on the Vortech V Series supercharger output shafts (key and bolt not included). Please calculate your maximum impeller RPM to ensure you do not overdrive the supercharger at high RPMs. This product may void any Vortech factory warranties.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*

*MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes

GruvenParts.com was the 1st to build this part and it’s what started us off! We manufacture this pipe EXACTLY to match the OEM part shape so there is NEVER a fitment issue. Be careful when considering other billet pipes which do not match the exact shape of the OEM pipe. The fitment of this part is tricky and the shape MUST BE IDENTICAL to the OEM part to ensure correct alignment between the water pump and thermo housing. 

If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by us. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! Our pipe has a modular design which allows you to plug the oil cooler feed line with a ¼ NPT plug if installing an external oil cooler. Ours can also be ordered with a chrome plated drain valve for quick and clean coolant flushes. The pipe can also be ordered with a brilliant chrome finish for those seeking the ultimate engine bay bling!

If you dont want to do this job again, buy the *LIFETIME WARRANTED* GruvenParts.com billet CrackPipe ! 

*Make sure to see our website for the complete installation DIY*

The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6 : VW Corrado, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Eurovan. 
The 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050) found in 24V VR6 : VW R32, Golf, Jetta, Eurovan, EOS, Audi : 3.2L V6 TT and A3


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Monday bump !



GruvenParts.com said:


> *These are in stock, ready to ship asap!*
> 
> Please click on the picture to order.
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Each of these billet aluminum pulleys has been installed on track cars and run for many many hours ON TRACK. 

Simply put, these things WORK ! There is no issue with vibration and their light weight makes the motor much easier to match rev shifts. You wont go back to the heavy stock pulleys, we promise 







GruvenParts.com said:


> *24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*
> 
> GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties.
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*GruvenParts.com is proud to release these billet intake drive unit links for ALL VW/Audi VR6 engines with the variable intake manifolds!* 


* VW/Audi VR6 Billet Intake Links ! *

Our billet drive links replaces the plastic drive unit linkage which extends from the actuator up to the intake rod highlighted with the YELLOW arrow in this picture :










If you have been around VR6’s that long, you already know the OEM part is made from plastic and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you would have to buy a whole new drive unit for big bucks and get a bunch of stuff you don’t need. Even if you did buy the expensive OEM part, it would be PLASTIC and would quickly break again.

GruvenParts.com builds these the way VW should have: from a solid chunk of 6061-T651 aircraft grade aluminum on a 4 axis CNC. Ours come with a Delrin insert installed in the specially machined socket to precisely mate with the ball on the intake rod. This provides excellent lubrication and unmatched strength. 

To install this part, unbolt the actuator from the engine and gently pry apart the 2 mating actuator halves (they are snap fit together). Once apart, simply remove the plastic OEM link and replace with our billet aluminum version. Snap the 2 halves back together and reinstall on the engine. 

This billet VR6 drive linkage makes a great upgrade when installing our :



*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines*

and our


* Billet Intake Manifold Drive Unit Linkage! *

You guys asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!

Applications:
2.8L 12 V VR6 ENGINE - with AFP Engine Code (99-02 Golf/Jetta VR6) to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 071-133-759D (071133759D) on OEM VW rod p/n 021-133-653 (021133653)

2.8L 24 V VR6 ENGINE - BDF Engine Code (02 - present Golf/Jetta VR6) to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 022-133-759 (022133759) on OEM VW rod p/n 022-133-653 (022133653)

3.2L 24V VR6 Engines - 04 R32, 3.2 Touareg, 3.2 Eos, 3.2 A3, 3.2 TT to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 022-133-759A (022133759A) on rod p/n 022-133-653B (022133653B)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*NOW CHOOSE POLY-BUSHINGS OR SPHERICAL ROD ENDS !! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined heim joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the heim and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing end with a heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, grease fitting, zinc plated steel sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical heims are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. Please don’t adjust these with weight on the rear axle, and don’t use channel locks that could mar even a hard coat chrome plate.

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

*Want further discounts and more great products from GruvenParts.com? * Read on!


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Linkages*

Got a lowered TT, R32, or A3 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue or gloss black to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0-505-466B (1J0505466B). 

Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt


* TT/R32 OEM Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket*

TT / R32 Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket 

Our headlight leveling adapter bracket is neoprene covered and comes with a rubber backing plate to securely attach the OEM headlight leveling arm to the GruvenParts.com adjustable rear control arms. The bracket is fully isolated from vibration and scratches and protects the beautiful powder coated finish on our adjustable rear control arms. Includes U bracket, nuts, and rubber backing plate - ALL hardware needed to quickly and simply attach your OEM headlight leveling arm. May require slight trimming of the neoprene wrap over the U-bolt with a sharp blade. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant equipped with a headlight leveling system and the GruvenParts.com rear adjustable control arms.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



GruvenParts.com said:


> *GruvenParts.com is proud to release these billet intake drive unit links for ALL VW/Audi VR6 engines with the variable intake manifolds!*
> 
> 
> * VW/Audi VR6 Billet Intake Links ! *
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!* 

*MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! * 

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes 

GruvenParts.com was the 1st to build this part and it’s what started us off! We manufacture this pipe EXACTLY to match the OEM part shape so there is NEVER a fitment issue. Be careful when considering other billet pipes which do not match the exact shape of the OEM pipe. The fitment of this part is tricky and the shape MUST BE IDENTICAL to the OEM part to ensure correct alignment between the water pump and thermo housing. 

If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by us. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! Our pipe has a modular design which allows you to plug the oil cooler feed line with a ¼ NPT plug if installing an external oil cooler. Ours can also be ordered with a chrome plated drain valve for quick and clean coolant flushes. The pipe can also be ordered with a brilliant chrome finish for those seeking the ultimate engine bay bling! 

If you dont want to do this job again, buy the *LIFETIME WARRANTED* GruvenParts.com billet CrackPipe ! 

*Make sure to see our website for the complete installation DIY* 

The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6 : VW Corrado, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Eurovan. 
The 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050) found in 24V VR6 : VW R32, Golf, Jetta, Eurovan, EOS, Audi : 3.2L V6 TT and A3


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Billet 2.4” Vortech Supercharger Pulleys ! *

* GruvenParts.com Billet 2.4” Supercharger Pulleys for Vortech Chargers !*

Got a boost addiction? Check out these 2.4” diameter supercharger pulleys for V Series Vortech superchargers. This pulley will allow your charger to spin faster, creating more boost and more power.

These pulleys are precision CNC’d from 6061-T6511 aluminum and are sized to precisely match the shaft output on Vortech chargers. These pulleys are 7 rib, but can be used in 6 rib applications that provide enough clearance for a 7 rib pulley (you would just have 1 empty rib). Please note the offset distance (from charger side of pulley to the centerline of the 1st rib = 0.650”). Rib spacing is 0.140” center to center (for K style serpentine belts). The overall width from end to end = 1.640”.

These pulleys come machined to accept the standard woodruff key found on the Vortech V Series supercharger output shafts (key and bolt not included). Please calculate your maximum impeller RPM to ensure you do not overdrive the supercharger at high RPMs. This product may void any Vortech factory warranties.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms* 

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info. 

*NOW CHOOSE POLY-BUSHINGS OR SPHERICAL ROD ENDS !! * 

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined heim joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the heim and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing end with a heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, grease fitting, zinc plated steel sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical heims are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All control arms feature the following : 

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. Please don’t adjust these with weight on the rear axle, and don’t use channel locks that could mar even a hard coat chrome plate. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere ! 

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! * 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N). 

*Want further discounts and more great products from GruvenParts.com? * Read on! 

 
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Linkages* 

Got a lowered TT, R32, or A3 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue or gloss black to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0-505-466B (1J0505466B). 

Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt 

 
* TT/R32 OEM Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket* 

TT / R32 Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket 

Our headlight leveling adapter bracket is neoprene covered and comes with a rubber backing plate to securely attach the OEM headlight leveling arm to the GruvenParts.com adjustable rear control arms. The bracket is fully isolated from vibration and scratches and protects the beautiful powder coated finish on our adjustable rear control arms. Includes U bracket, nuts, and rubber backing plate - ALL hardware needed to quickly and simply attach your OEM headlight leveling arm. May require slight trimming of the neoprene wrap over the U-bolt with a sharp blade. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant equipped with a headlight leveling system and the GruvenParts.com rear adjustable control arms.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!* 

*MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! * 

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes 

GruvenParts.com was the 1st to build this part and it’s what started us off! We manufacture this pipe EXACTLY to match the OEM part shape so there is NEVER a fitment issue. Be careful when considering other billet pipes which do not match the exact shape of the OEM pipe. The fitment of this part is tricky and the shape MUST BE IDENTICAL to the OEM part to ensure correct alignment between the water pump and thermo housing. 

If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by us. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! Our pipe has a modular design which allows you to plug the oil cooler feed line with a ¼ NPT plug if installing an external oil cooler. Ours can also be ordered with a chrome plated drain valve for quick and clean coolant flushes. The pipe can also be ordered with a brilliant chrome finish for those seeking the ultimate engine bay bling! 

If you dont want to do this job again, buy the *LIFETIME WARRANTED* GruvenParts.com billet CrackPipe ! 

*Make sure to see our website for the complete installation DIY* 

The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6 : VW Corrado, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Eurovan. 
The 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050) found in 24V VR6 : VW R32, Golf, Jetta, Eurovan, EOS, Audi : 3.2L V6 TT and A3


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

What other parts do you want to see made for these cars? We are always looking for new parts :beer: 

www.GruvenParts.com 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

